# I know a spay is a common procedure but....



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm still freaking out :tongue: I have not had good luck with prior vets, and I know this new vet is different. I trust her. But its still so nerve racking! I have to leave my baby overnight somewhere... I know that this is what is best for her, granted it SHOULD have been done before she had 2 litters (and adopted 2 litters, even got milk in and nursed them) but GAH! lol

I hate surgery :tongue:

And, because no thread is complete without pictures:

With her first litter:


And just her


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am sorry. I would hate to leave one of mine overnight. Any surgery is scary. I am glad you trust this new vet and i am sure all will go well. Keep us posted when you hear she is out and doing well.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

It's scary all in itself, she's a cutie! i'm sure she will be juuuuuust fine. :thumb: positive vibes coming her way anyways though!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I know how you feel. I had Rocky neutered after I had just lost 2 dogs in one month and I was so freaked out I actually cried when I left him there. I splurged and paid for his regular vet to hook him up to every machine they had instead of letting the rescue I got him from do the neuter at cost. 

We all worry about our fur babies. I'm sure your vet will take the best of care of your little girl. Let us know how things go. She adorable! I love kitties!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

She will do great! Keep us posted on her recovery!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh, how i despise surgeries.....but sometimes, it's the way of things....

please let us know how she does.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

UGH! ok so some of you might have seen the thread on how my friends cat has pyo, and that is why Roo is getting spayed (as that was the condition that she get her cat spayed) WELL right before we left for the vet I was cleaning her litterbox and noticed that there was green discharge in there. Awesome. So I told the vet when I took her in and they felt around and ran a couple tests and said that it felt like she had a pregnancy gone bad. Since we were there for 2 1/2 hours, we missed the surgery time, so they scheduled her for Monday and gave me antibiotics until then. The friends cat (the one with pyo) went into surgery and they are going to call when she's out to tell her how it went. Dang animals! I swear if its not one thing its another! But she didn't even bat an eye when I told her I fed raw, and there was a chinese medicine chart on the wall that talked about hot/cold foods. I think I've found a vet I like!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Well at least you seem to have found a vet who is more like minded. Which one did you go to? Have you heard about your friend's kitten? I love your black kitten, they are my favorite, gray ones are my next favorites.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Liz said:


> Well at least you seem to have found a vet who is more like minded. Which one did you go to? Have you heard about your friend's kitten? I love your black kitten, they are my favorite, gray ones are my next favorites.


We ended up going to Scatter Creek Vet in Rochester. I had to get a voucher for cheap spay from Animal Services so I could afford to have it done and they were one of 3 places that accepts them. She scheduled there too so that we could take one car there  A family friend uses them (she is really into the people holistic med stuff and helped my discover raw feeding when I first was having issues with Maddie) and so i figured I'd go to them. I haven't heard from my friend yet, but I'm sure all went well, otherwise she would be calling me freaking out :tongue: And thanks  I couldn't stand cats until I got her... But then again, I raised her to be as much like a dog as possible, and it definitely worked! lol


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

So I just got a fb message from my friend. The surgery went very well, they are keeping her overnight and she can go pick her up tomorrow afternoon :smile: I'm just ready for it to be Monday, then Tuesday so I can get the call to come and pick Roo up so I can stop worrying! lol


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Any surgery is scary! But your vet has likely done this procedure hundreds of times. No biggie! I haven't had a dog spayed since I was really little. My doberman when I was in elementary/middle school. The only female I had after that was originally my stepdad's and she was already spayed when he married my mom. I've had all boys since and Hoss, too, was already neutered. 

I would be nervous too though. I am nervous just to get Buck's hips tested in a few months! Hahaha


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I dropped Roo off this morning for her spay, then I came home and fell asleep and slept through the time period when I could call in and see how it went :/ (I had to stay up all night so I wouldn't miss her drop off time :tongue But I checked my missed calls and there were none so I'm guessing all went well and that I can pick her up after 9am tomorrow :smile:

Any tips for keeping her calm? She is very active and kitten-like even now as a 5 year old! Usually her mornings begin with her racing laps at top speed around the house with Millie, and I don't want any of her stitches to tear (we had a cat do that once... NOT fun! lol)


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

she probably won't feel much like running around at first, but since she is really like a dog and not a cat I would get a crate (kitty size of course) just to keep her still for a day or two. I am glad things went well (no news is good news) I have to have Macy spayed soon, but it scares me to death because she is 12 now, I rescued her at 11 an she was not spayed, I wouldn't do it if pyometra wasn't such a big issue for older unspayed females, not to mention vets want a ton to fix a geriatric dog.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I just brought her home about 5 minutes ago. The first thing she did was walk around the whole house screaming, like how DARE we leave her somewhere! :tongue: Now she is superglued to me, which makes it hard to type lol


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm glad things went well. 

I have to tell you, the pic of her holding her kittens while nursing is one of the sweetest pics I've seen in a long time.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> I'm glad things went well.
> 
> I have to tell you, the pic of her holding her kittens while nursing is one of the sweetest pics I've seen in a long time.


It was so funny. The day I took that picture I was trying to get individuals of the kittens as well, and Roo insisted on being in Every. Single. One. She would boop her head against the kitten, or start to clean them, or flop down in the background right as I went to take them. She was very proud of them though, that was her first litter. If one of my friends came over she would leave the kittens, run to the friend and then start to run back down the hall, then back to the friend, and repeat until they went and saw her kittens :tongue: She loves attention, of any kind lol. Even the vet and vet tech commented (again) on how she was one of the best cats behavior wise they have had in there in a while.

See what I mean?


And that litter @ 7 weeks old:
Solid black short hair male, looked just like Roo


Tabby female, short hair (I caught her right as she woke up)


Tortie female, long hair. This girl was STUNNING and I wanted to keep her SO bad


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

LOL! showing off her pride and joy. Cute story, cute cat, and she made wicked cute kittens. 
I heart black cats. Even if mine is crazy. LOL!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad she came through just fine. She sounds like a tough, sweet cat. I'm not sure how you're going to keep her quiet. I never really had a problem with any of my animals tearing sutures out. The cats all had the kind that were done with the 'invisible' sutures that didn't need removed. The dogs had the regular kind and they used wire that was pretty tough. Maybe you won't have any problems.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm hoping for no issues. She hasn't left my side and if I have to go anywhere or she starts to get crazy I'll put her in one of the dogs crates. :smile:


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

glad she is home and everything was ok, other than her obvious annoyance at being left at the vets.


----------

